

The Dumbing Down of Silicon Valley - Achshar
http://pandodaily.com/2012/04/04/the-dumbing-down-of-silicon-valley/

======
gexla
Seems pointless to be criticizing a reality show for being a reality show. I
have a perfect solution for dealing with reality shows. I don't watch them.

------
jdwhit2
Maybe hackers all across America will see the show, be inspired, and come
flocking to Silicon Valley - solving your skills shortage problem?

